# Yorkshire Cat Club Doncaster 22nd Oct



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Is anybody from here going? I think I might have a day out here to swoon at the lovelies


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

I have sent off my entry for one of my lot, just waiting for the acceptance so hope to be there.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I am stewarding but not showing.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we going.. with one in ped pet...


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Biawhiska said:


> I am stewarding but not showing.


Oh cool, I used to steward at BRC rabbit shows years back. A great way to learn about the breed standards etc


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, that's very true. It is good fun if it's with a decent Judge


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Afraid this ones a bit too far from us, but good luck to all who do go...........Chris:thumbup:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Haha yes is a little Chris. Would love to see your brood though.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

am going to be there with one non-ped and a stall hopefully


----------



## snowrockcats (May 17, 2011)

Yes we shall be there... just getting back to Gccf showing after Fife and can't wait!! 

A x


----------

